# My Second Serralsamus Pls Help Id



## paperjam (Aug 31, 2015)

Hello guys, i bought this few weeks ago. Its my second serralsamus. It tags as a gold diamond rhombeus.

Compared with my other rhombeus it has more rectangular shape and high back than The first one has more elongated body an low back.

The first one

Or worst case my second rhomb just has a dwarfsm condition cause it shapes more rectangular/"diamond" than the other one. 
Pls help. 
Thank you&#128522;


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

S. Rhombeus for both of em.


----------

